# LISBON | MAAT - Museum of Art, Architecture and Technology



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

ERVATUGA said:


> 189024699​





ERVATUGA said:


> 185315024
> 
> :eek2:​


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

> *'The hotspot of hotspots': Amanda Levete's €20m Lisbon museum opens with a sinuous swoosh*
> 
> The British architect has created an exotically tiled Museum of Art, Architecture and Technology (MAAT) that finally reunites city and river
> 
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2016/oct/06/maat-lisbon-museum-amanda-levete-architect


*Future MAAT Campus (opening in March 2017)
*


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

...



Viriatox said:


> http://p3.publico.pt/cultura/arquitectura/21824/maat-curvas-e-contracurvas-de-luz


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This is a really beautiful modern building! I love the use of the roof as a public space.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome!!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

:applause: Belém is getting better!


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Any news about the pedestrian bridge above the avenue?


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

fascinating and wonderful


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*MATT / AL_A*
*Lisbon, Portugal 2016*

http://www.archdaily.com.br/br/797290/maat-al-a


----------



## DRD4-7R (Jan 31, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Marco Bruno said:


> Any news about the pedestrian bridge above the avenue?


To be completed by March 2017


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a strikingly beautiful piece of modern - contemporary architecture. The materials, the lights, everything looks great, the view is quite amazing. Congrats.
The contrast with the neighboring building is lovely, the different styles seem to complement each other, great interaction between the buildings.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*The Textural, Geometric Surfaces of AL_A's MAAT in Lisbon*
*by Joel Filipe*


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

The building is really marvelous. The cladding is quite similar to Sydney Opera's one.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Stunning building!!  kay:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

The project will be finished very soon, with the new pedestrian bridge above the avenue.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

...It's ok,i like it but.....try to imagine the kind of masterpiece Manuel Aires Mateus and Francisco Aires Mateus would have designed here!....
Historic Belem should be,imo,a sanctuary for local architects regarding public projects.
I have in mind Cascais: Santa Marta Lighthouse Museum/Casa das historias Paula Rego: GORGEOUS!
Portuguese architects are among the best in the world!..USE THEM!!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Those lines... @maatmuseum by formascriticas, no Instagram


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Photo by pauloacmelo​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

UKuser said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay:


----------

